

Ask HN: Hacker stuff to do in Philadelphia? - tectonic

I'm wandering around in the University City area in Philadelphia today and tomorrow during the days. Anyone have any suggestions of where I should go to hang out and hack, or of geeky sites to see?
======
apgwoz
I work in University City and don't really have any suggestions, except to
take a trip to 33rd and Walnut and find the remaining pieces of ENIAC. I
_think_ it's on display in the Moore building.

Other than that, there are some hackers in old city at Indy Hall, who are
probably nice to visit with, but that's a subway ride away (only $2.60 round
trip, get off at 2nd st, get on at 34th and market).

~~~
tectonic
Good suggestion, thanks!

<http://somanyschemes.com/2008/12/01/me-iphone-eniac/>

